# 2009 Tombstone Peeper



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I may still touch up the skull so it matches the hands better, but here's my first prop for 2009, the tombstone of Ivana Getchu.






Click on link to go to the page where the video can be viewed:

Moving Freely by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

and here's what happened when I forgot to use a locking nut so the mechanism tightened up too much and froze. 

Help, I'm stuck! by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Thanks to Dave The Dead for helpful tips and his How-To here on the forum.
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=12048&highlight=popper


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Looks good Spooky! I love that head popper!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Looks good Spooky ..
cool name on the stone too


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow! That's too cool! Nice work~


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Looks great!! Very smooth motion. It's on the list for next year for sure.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

That dose have a nice motion. Very nice.


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Very nice prop!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Great job. The music reminds me of either a haunted circus or a haunted wild west scene.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

My favorite part is the "Uh oh!" at the end of the second video


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

That came out great! Where did you get the hands? I love the music in the video, I agree with Roxy about the uh-oh, too funny!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Very cool! I love the name.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I love this and want to make one!!!!! The movement is perfect; it's just fantastic !


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Great job! Love the hands. Love the stone. Love the movement. Simple but striking.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Scary Godmother said:


> That came out great! Where did you get the hands? I love the music in the video, I agree with Roxy about the uh-oh, too funny!


Spooky1 made the hands out of rebar tie wire and papier mache. I think he took some pictures of them in process he can post - very simple structure but very effective, in my unbiased opinion


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Looks great, movement is nice and smooth. I so need to finish mine.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Ivana Getchu..too funny.
Great popper! A couple of us in NW Pa. are making them next week at lewlew's place. These are such a great animated prop. Your's is perfect!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Very nice! I like that fast sideways motion, really catches your eye. And the name is great, too.

I've had those "uh-oh" moments myself...


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone. This was only my second animated prop, and it was a learning process in the making. I couldn't have done it with out Dave the dead's how-to, and some helpful tips he gave me when I had questions. I'll try to post a couple pictures of how I did the hands tonight.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> Spooky1 made the hands out of rebar tie wire and papier mache. I think he took some pictures of them in process he can post - very simple structure but very effective, in my unbiased opinion


That would be great Roxy! I need to make some decent looking skellie hands!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I used the rebar tie wire which is a lot like clothes hanger wire, but more flexible to make the hands. I just bent the wire using my hand as the model. Covered it in masking tape and then covered in a single layer of papier mache. Sealed, painted white and then used black paint to mark the joints. I made the hands so they would bend around the tombstone so no glue or anything like that was needed. They may not hold up to a close viewing, but they work well from a distance.

DSCF1864 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF1872 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF1914 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF1925 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF1926 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Roxy papier mached the right hand (and did a better job than me). LOL


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks Spooky & Roxy


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Shaweet!
I was going to ask about the hands. I needs some for my peeper that I haven't yet put a head on or made a tombstone for.....uh I guess I better get busy this weekend.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey ... Roxy told me you were working on a popper ... you did a fantastic job! I'm still working on mine!

And YES ... I had the same "Ut-Oh" moment a few times myself.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The original store bought skull color didn't match the hands I made, so I've given the skull an updated paint job. 

DSCF2021 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Looks great, spooky! His head arcs really well around the top of the headstone.

The 2nd video ends abruptly. Did you have to edit out the part where Roxy starts yelling out, "Ha ha, LOSER!!"?


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

The hands look great Spooky! I'm not that clever. Like many have already said, the movement is great. Ivana build one. I actually like the sudden stop in the second vid. A timer could reproduce that effect if one wanted to. Hmmmmm.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Nicely done!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Lunatic said:


> The hands look great Spooky! I'm not that clever. Like many have already said, the movement is great. Ivana build one. I actually like the sudden stop in the second vid. A timer could reproduce that effect if one wanted to. Hmmmmm.


I have some remote outlets and have thought I might put one on the peeper so I can control his peeping.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Bone To Pick said:


> Looks great, spooky! His head arcs really well around the top of the headstone.
> 
> The 2nd video ends abruptly. Did you have to edit out the part where Roxy starts yelling out, "Ha ha, LOSER!!"?


LMAO! I think I actually said something like "You HAVE to post that video!"


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

That looks great. I have never heard of rebar tie wire but what a cool idea for the hands. Well done!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Daphne said:


> That looks great. I have never heard of rebar tie wire but what a cool idea for the hands. Well done!


You can find rebart tie wire at Lowes, Home Depot, and probably just about any other hardware store. Here's a Lowe's link so you can see what we're talking about:

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=12148-157-71572&lpage=none

It's dirt cheap, strong, cuts easily, and can be shaped readily. I like it better than coat hanger wire and, because it comes in a coil, it stores very neatly and doesn't take up much space.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks for the link RoxyBlue. That might be just the thing to use for my cauldron witch hands plus about 5 other ideas I just thought of! 

The things that exist and you just aren't aware of....


----------



## Mortarlover123 (Oct 4, 2009)

looks really cool i want to make one, pretty badly


----------



## Hallow (Aug 22, 2009)

Nice Job.


----------

